# rar password cracker?

## miqorz

I need a rar password cracker for linux..

All the ones I have found are for Windows..   :Confused: 

This is -really- annoying..

----------

## vonhelmet

You could try running one of the Windows ones in Wine...

----------

## bassvandijk

BUMP

Are there any RAR password crackers for Linux?

----------

## michaelkuijn

I really need one.....

----------

## Cr0t

 *bassvandijk wrote:*   

> BUMP
> 
> Are there any RAR password crackers for Linux?

 

BUMP

I need one too!

----------

## Da Fox

no you don't

RAR passwords, unlike zip passwords, are *much* more difficult to crack. (Time-wise)

It takes far longer, even so much that it really isn't worth the effort. Unless you have acces to some sort of super computer of course  :Wink: 

You could always make some sort of bash script, create a small program/python/whatever that can sequentially generate a password based on it's input, and call unrar that as password, repeat until succes. (This is precisely what those 'real' rar crackers do)

Alternatively you could try with a dictionary file first. That should be easy to to in bash (read next line from file, unrar, repeat)

----------

## bigmauler

What about http://www.password-crackers.com/pcl.html

Don't know if it works for rar. Haven't used it.

Why isn't PCL in portage?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bigmauler wrote:*   

> What about http://www.password-crackers.com/pcl.html
> 
> Don't know if it works for rar. Haven't used it.
> 
> Why isn't PCL in portage?

 

Hello,

I found that URL too. But it doesn't seem a real cracking software, but such a library for people who want to write cracking software. Isn't it?

I also was looking for a PCL ebuild, but i didn't find one. Maybe it is possible to make one by ourself!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

I wrote about this on the spanish subforum. It is not a trivial thing, and it is not viable to crack any sane password that is not "1234" or the like. The password is not like a zip password, the aes 256 pass on a rar file is used to encrypt the contents of the file, it is used as a key. Without it, you CAN'T decrypt the file, so if you bypass the password, you will only get crap when uncompressing the file.

The only way to achieve this would be brute force, and that makes it non-viable, unless you have a dedicated cluster  :Razz: 

A dictionary attack could be used, but that falls into the "idiotic password" category. If I remember ok (not willing to search on my bookmarks for this, sorry) it's aes 256. Google a bit and you will soon understand that it is not a practical thing to attempt this. You can try any windows rar cracker under wine, they might work, but that would still be worthless unless the password is really lame, and even then, it will take long. Brute force is the only way around this. So, better train your memory and try to remember your password, after all, you are the one who put it, aren't you?   :Laughing: 

----------

